# Problems with Triton in Table.



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

I chose a Triton 2-1/4 HP router for my table because of FWW recommendation and the built in lift.

After about 1 hour of use over 2 or 3 months, the Triton height adjustment gear broke, putting me out of commission for 6-8 weeks until a replacement part can be boated over from the orient reinforcing my philosophy that warranties today are virtually useless.

So now I must buy another router or take a two month hiatus.

DOOR #1: $220. The most economical choice is another identical Triton since it fits my drilled table insert. I am unsure if this is a design flaw or a 1 in a million fluke. 

DOOR #2: $285 For the Milwaukee 5625. This motor uses the same table insert as my Triton and the PC7518.

DOOR #3: $570 The Milwaukee 5625 and a lift like the INCRA-JESSEM Mast-R Lift. I've read the aftermarket lifts are beefier, smoother operating, and easier to use than the built-in versions in routers. 

I am considering the Milwaukee because:

I got two user reports by people who make router accessories that the Milwaukee purrs like a kitten compared to the PC7518 which they described runs like a tractor and everything sitting on the table vibrates onto the floor.

The Triton seems to be a good router with good design features. Robustness is in question. I am not impressed with the customer service and the method of operation that Triton chooses.

If I choose another router, I would need to replace my table insert ($100).​
Greg


••••••• 

Exo 35:30-35


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, you can use any router you wish. All you have to do is drill new mounting holes. The extra set of holes through the plate will make no difference to your projects.


----------



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

Mike,

Correct. I could modify my existing plate.


----------



## roland88 (Jun 12, 2009)

Same thing happened to my Triton - stripped the plastic worm drive. I tried claim it under warranty but got stuffed around. Then I went to just go out and order the parts and told they were going to take up to 3 months.

I ended up whinging to Triton about lack of support etc, etc, and they ended up sending me a brand new router and didn't bother picking up the original. I eventually got my parts and fixed the first one myself - I now have 2 x Triton routers.

Now I reach under the table to take the weight off the drive when doing height adjustments.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are many designs for lifting routers, some built in, some add on devices. Meaning no offense to anyone on their choice of routers my Bosch 1617's adjust very quickly and are problem free. I suggest anyone considering a router in the 2-1/4 hp range to check them out before they buy.


----------

